# Looks like I'll be sticking with Maverick thermometers



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2018)

The Thermo Pro I bought in April ceased to function. Transmitter not syncing with receiver. So I'm looking at another Maverick. This time a dual probe unit. It's a shame the Thermo pro didn't hold  up. It worked fine the few times I used it.


----------



## joedube70 (Jul 4, 2018)

That's a bummer!
I had a Maverick 732 a few years ago.  I have no real complaints with that unit at all.
I use all ThermoWorks thermometers now.  They are definitely built tougher.  Never had to change a battery yet or recilbrate any of them.
Good luck with your new thermometer.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2018)

joedube70 said:


> That's a bummer!
> I had a Maverick 732 a few years ago.  I have no real complaints with that unit at all.
> I use all ThermoWorks thermometers now.  They are definitely built tougher.  Never had to change a battery yet or recilbrate any of them.
> Good luck with your new thermometer.



Thanks. I was looking at the ThermoWorks as well. But decided to stick with a brand that has worked for me. The Maverick I have now has worked great since I've bought it a couple or so years ago.


----------



## briggy (Jul 4, 2018)

I have the Maverick ET-733 and a Thermapen, can't go wrong with the combination.


----------



## joedube70 (Jul 4, 2018)

I don't blame you at all.  Find something you like and works for you... Definitely stick with it!
Of course until you need something with more options...  We always need more options! :)


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2018)

joedube70 said:


> I don't blame you at all.  Find something you like and works for you... Definitely stick with it!
> Of course until you need something with more options...  We always need more options! :)



LOL, so true. I'm a gadget guy through and through.....


----------



## lamar (Jul 4, 2018)

give Thermopro customer service a call.  I had one fail and they sent me a complete new unit.  Received it yesterday.


----------



## dr k (Jul 4, 2018)

It's under warranty.  Call them.  Go to the first pinned thread on this Meat Thermometers forum and PM a conversation to the OP. Therrmopro needs to know when their product doesn't make it 3 months when barely used and not abused.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 4, 2018)

I was gonna say the same as lamar . Worth a call if it's only a few months old , but you can still buy a new one either way . :)


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2018)

I  bought it new on -bay. Don't really have a receipt other then the paypal hit. I guess I could try.


----------



## jbellard (Jul 4, 2018)

You should check out the fireboard thermometer. 
Really nice!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2018)

If you're anything like me---Not much of a Techie, get the Maverick ET-732.
The ET-733 is a PITA getting it set. The 732 is even easy for an Old Bear!!

I have a 9 year old ET-73, and 2 ET-732s with 10 years combined service. All still working Fine.
Oh---Also an Orange Instant Thermapen.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 5, 2018)

Reed from Thermo Pro got back to me. And they will replace the unit. I'm very happy they'll do that for me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 5, 2018)

Good deal customer service has taken care of you.

I have the Thermoworks smoke and love it so easy to set compared to the Maverick that I use to have. (set it on top of smoker and it kinda melted) But I would recommend the smoke.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Reed from Thermo Pro got back to me. And they will replace the unit. I'm very happy they'll do that for me.



That's Great Steve!!
I love seeing good outfits back their product. My first Maverick (9 years ago) had the little switch break off the second time I used it. I called them & they sent me a brand new one, no questions asked, and I didn't even have to send the original one back. (I think it was a known problem with the Old ET-73). 
I bought 2 more Mavericks since, and they all work great.
If they wouldn't have treated me like they did, I wouldn't have bought any more Mavericks.

Bear


----------



## bregent (Jul 5, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> The ET-733 is a PITA getting it set. The 732 is even easy for an Old Bear!!



I find the other way around to be true. Getting the alarms set on the 732 is a pain - the user interface was designed by an idiot.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 5, 2018)

I've never had a 732, but I have a 733 and HATE it.  I replaced it with a Smoke and love it.  My 733 is in a drawer someplace, to be used ONLY in an emergency.
Gary


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 5, 2018)

My ThermoWorks "Smoke" receiver started to lose sync frequently and showing different error codes after 7 months. I just called them late last Friday afternoon and explained to the person the problem, he asked a few troubleshooting questions and then said "you know what, it shouldn't be doing that so I'm sending you a new one.
 I thought he meant just the receiver, but on Tuesday I received the complete package. Excellent customer service!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2018)

bregent said:


> I find the other way around to be true. Getting the alarms set on the 732 is a pain - the user interface was designed by an idiot.




That could be.
I don't use any alarms. I just Turn them on. Transmitter sits on my MES, and the Receiver stays near me.
Bells & Whistles give Old Bears a Headache.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 6, 2018)

My wife is always giving me grief because I'll drop things, repeatedly. If my phone doesn't hit the floor at least twice a day, she starts thinking, "Hmmm, he's been body snatched." My 732 transmitter is not immune to my dropitis. It is all glued together with silicone, and still works like a champ.

I don't use the meat probes for meat anymore, but the chamber side just keep plugging along. I don't set alarms or use any of the fancy features. All I need to know is chamber temp when I wake up from a snooze on the couch.


----------

